# Recent House



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Was doing some touch ups in a nc house I did recently & decided to snap a few pics.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice looking work John.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice work JNLP. 
You guys that live where they do not put shoe down are so lucky, except I like the look of shoe just get tired of painting it.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice work and great photos!


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks sweet!


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice. Looks like a beautiful project and new home for one happy customer.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Looks great man!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Nice work JNLP.
> You guys that live where they do not put shoe down are so lucky, except I like the look of shoe just get tired of painting it.


 
Around here the only shoe that is SUPPOSED to get painted is in the bath or kitchen. In normal circumstances it is part of the floor.Still a pain to work around but no different cutting in the shoe( toe) or the floor.

Nice clean house,although it appears kind of staged. Do people actually live there? Paint job looks great!


----------



## The Painter Guy (Dec 10, 2007)

Good looking job and they must know of you and your rep or probably wouldn't take a chance on an unknown contractor?
Jim


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

> Nice clean house,although it appears kind of staged. Do people actually live there? Paint job looks great!


Thanks. It's a model home for the builder I do some houses for. They'll be putting in appliances, TV, etc soon I'm assuming.


----------



## brihtar1170 (Dec 15, 2009)

After such a well made work can certainly be a model house. Congratulations, really nice job.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

Dream job man Looks sewwt. :thumbup:


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

sweet.:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> Around here the only shoe that is SUPPOSED to get painted is in the bath or kitchen. In normal circumstances it is part of the floor.Still a pain to work around but no different cutting in the shoe( toe) or the floor.


Here they consider it part of the trim and gets puttied and caulked and painted with the base. Unless they want it stained but then it still is my job not the floor guys. 

What are you doing logging in during the early evening? :blink:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good!!

what part of PTown is that? everytime I am there I don't see houses that look like that :no:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Looks good!!
> 
> what part of PTown is that? everytime I am there I don't see houses that look like that :no:


Ha yeah not in the city you won't. That one is in Jefferson Hills right off of RT51. Most of the nice houses are in Nevillewood (Presto), Peters Township, Upper St. Clair, Mt. Lebanon, Fox Chapel, Sewickely, and some nice hidden jems in South Park, Bethel Park, & Squirrel Hill. Alot of other nice areas as well surrounding PTown. It's amazing what you can find traveling 15 minutes out of the city.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

While I'm at it... Some built in shelves from the house across the street. I think they should have put crown going from shelf to shelf to set it off a bit more.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

JNLP said:


> Ha yeah not in the city you won't. That one is in Jefferson Hills right off of RT51. Most of the nice houses are in Nevillewood (Presto), Peters Township, Upper St. Clair, Mt. Lebanon, Fox Chapel, Sewickely, and some nice hidden jems in South Park, Bethel Park, & Squirrel Hill. Alot of other nice areas as well surrounding PTown. It's amazing what you can find traveling 15 minutes out of the city.



My Cousins are in Dormont just up the road from Mt leb.. My Aunt and Uncle lived in Upper St Clair prior to retiring to FL. I' have to drive thru those areas next time i am out and look around at the nice houses


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Here they consider it part of the trim and gets puttied and caulked and painted with the base. Unless they want it stained but then it still is my job not the floor guys.
> 
> What are you doing logging in during the early evening? :blink:


I usually check in twice a day, just don't normally have any comments in the evening.


----------



## PaintingPlusCo (May 1, 2009)

Looks like you do nice clean work! Nice photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd love that kind of quality at my house!


----------

